# nails turning black



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

My doggy grandson is on an antibiotic for allergies and develops yeast infections. Recently I noticed a rust brown discoloration in between his paws and the nail beds seem to be turning black. Ive heard about Apple Cider vinegar and the administration of Probiotics .. does anyone on this board have any experience or information or advice to share? 

I would be immensely grateful for any and all advice.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What is this dog eating?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:welcome: to the club... we're battling this problem currently STILL... none of my vets have come to any conclusions.

here are some links and some possible ideas I've brainstormed with some people.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/8066-black-nail-beds.html
and
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/8693-finding-new-vet-bit-read.html
and some info in this one as well
Supplements

To date, i've not been able to clear it up.

Here's what we've tried: ACV soaks/wipedowns, Betadine soaks, Chlorahexidine soaks, Protein changes for weeks (no chicken), daily cleanings (multiple times per day).

What we've yet to try: athletes foot cream, Zinc supplement (once we order it 500mg will be his dosage), Allergy testing, probiotics.

We feed raw, mostly beef/pork/turkey, he gets some chicken.

I hope this helps a little bit, try to keep it clean, clean between the toes often and thoroughly a few times per day, don't let her lick though it doesn't seem to make much of a difference I've noticed.


----------



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

My husband is considering going raw but I am scared about the salmonella, e.coli infections, bone splinters etc. what is the ration of acv to water to spray his paws? I only use Braggs ACV in the home ... Going to start him on probiotics too ...


----------



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh ... I dont know where the reply went lol! 

OK we tested Caeser for allergies and he is allergic to the grasses and oak, maple, birch and pine trees on the property. He breaks out with what looks like sores in the spring so his vet has him on an antibiotic and an anti histamine. She also started him on a short course of prednisone but he got aggressive and it was stopped in a hurry. I suspect the antibiotic use has brought on yeast infections. He is on Blue Wilderness. We are in the process of changing his vet as she has been dragging her feet with the allergy shots to desensitize him. Funny enough Im allergic to the same things on the property and have to take allergy shots. Hubby is considering putting both dogs on the raw diet but I am very afraid of salmonella, e coli infections, bone splinters etc. My Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppy who is 3 months is also on the Blue Wilderness. Caesar is a 3 yr old APBT. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

valdgal59 said:


> Oh ... I dont know where the reply went lol!
> 
> OK we tested Caeser for allergies and he is allergic to the grasses and oak, maple, birch and pine trees on the property. He breaks out with what looks like sores in the spring so his vet has him on an antibiotic and an anti histamine. She also started him on a short course of prednisone but he got aggressive and it was stopped in a hurry. I suspect the antibiotic use has brought on yeast infections. He is on Blue Wilderness. We are in the process of changing his vet as she has been dragging her feet with the allergy shots to desensitize him. Funny enough Im allergic to the same things on the property and have to take allergy shots. Hubby is considering putting both dogs on the raw diet but I am very afraid of salmonella, e coli infections, bone splinters etc. My Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppy who is 3 months is also on the Blue Wilderness. Caesar is a 3 yr old APBT. Thanks for any and all help.


Raw isn't scary  Salmonella is in kibble as well, in fact many dogs die from it when an outbreak occurs, to date, I've not found any information showing that a dog has died of salmonella from raw feeding. I've also not heard of a dog being hurt from bone shards or punctures from UNCOOKED bones, they are too soft, and it just simply doesn't happen, I've got 2 dogs that i feed raw, a 6 month old stray and my 13 month old BT that has been eating for 6 months. never a problem. most others on the site will attest to the safety and the benefits of this diet.

I might also add, We've done antibiotics as well, a 21 day course that cleared it up but it came back just as strong. there is an underlying issue that were trying to figure out. We've not done allergy testing, and knowing that your pup is allergic to some grasses alerts me to the possibility that mine is as well which could cause the yeast problem as they would be in contact with it often.


----------



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know prolonged use of antibiotics kills the normal flora in a dogs intestines etc .. same as in humans too .. he goes on probiotics tomorrow ... seeing a new vet this week.

Thank you sooo much for the info on the raw diet .. it makes me feel a little more open to it ... who is your raw food provider?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

valdgal59 said:


> I know prolonged use of antibiotics kills the normal flora in a dogs intestines etc .. same as in humans too .. he goes on probiotics tomorrow ... seeing a new vet this week.
> 
> Thank you sooo much for the info on the raw diet .. it makes me feel a little more open to it ... who is your raw food provider?


We don't buy pre-made raw. We buy meats on sale at the grocery store, when we are running low, but mostly we go to a meat processing plant and buy meat directly from the source there. Whole chickens, beef pretty much any cuts etc.

http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am immunocompromised and i have never gotten sick from salmonella nor have i gotten e.coli.

do some reading in the raw section and maybe that will give you some objective and subjective information about raw.

but that isn't why you posted here.

david? have you ever tried flagyl? that is specific to fungi....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

no we haven't, is it otc?


----------



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! Im going to educate myself ... I knew I came to the right place!


----------



## valdgal59 (Sep 5, 2011)

Flagyl is an antibiotic, prescription, also used to treat fungal infections ... David, get yr baby tested for allergies like we did for Caesar. We know his allergies are not food related ... they are all environmental ... We did the tests only because we couldnt pin point it, now we know. Hoping our new Vet will be able to manage this ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it sounds like a fungal infection to me....i know they have fungicides...and all it takes is a scraping, doesn't it? and then it gets sent to the lab to see if it's bacterial or fungal....

i would try lotrimin creme and wrap his feet so he can't lick it off...or get booties for him when it's applied....see if that works.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no. flagyl is a prescription.....although, look online....or talk to your vet.


----------

